# Lesco salt alternative



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

Whats the scoop on Lesco's salt alternative.
Potasium, Calcium, and Sodium mixture.
$8.50/bag if I get a skid of fourty 50 pound bags, ouch.
But still cheaper than straight Calcium Chloride, I'm seeing $11 - $11.50 /bag so far.
Has anyone had experience with this product?


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Thats about i was paying for lesco melt (i think thats what its called) and i buy as little as 10 bags at times....dosnt dound like there giving you a bulk deal!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

ive used that stuff. i bought like 20 bags, and he gave me a really good deal, but i cant remember the price, id have to look it up. worked very good too.


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

We're still paying less than that for Calcium chloride flake! not that great a deal if you ask me.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

The local lesco dealer just went up with the prices for the lesco melt we just picked up two pallets of it the other day and paid $9.75 per bag. I am very happy with the results on our concrete walks and the way the lesco spreader spreads it is excellent much better than rock salt or calcium flakes


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Careful with Lesco melt, its more than 50% rock salt by volume...


----------



## Irrigation (Nov 23, 2001)

You should be careful if your using any product with potassium or sodium on concrete. They are the most harmful to concrete surfaces. We use a product that is A FRACTION OF THE COST of calcium, easier to apply, easier to handle, and you don't have to use a broadcast spreader to apply it therefore you don't waste so much and there is no white powder getting tracked into your client's facilities either. Let me know if you care to know more about it.


----------



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

OK Irrigation you've got me curious.
Tried to e-mail but would'nt let me.
I'm about 40 miles south on the super slab so your info should be pretty good.
You can respond here or e-mail me at
[email protected]
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Snowmelt (Dec 6, 2001)

Just to set the record straight the sodium content in LESCO Melt is only 40%, not over 50% as was mentioned in an early message.


----------



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

just got the Lesco literature and "Snowmelt" is correct, salt @ 40%. The product looks like a multi-grain feed. You can see each individual type of product. Rock salt, flakes or ? and small styrefoam looking ? Sorry can't remember the other two. My brains full calcium this and magnesium that.


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Irrigation

can you e-mail me with info on the product your talking about, 
I'm in the Dayton area also


Thanks


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

Irrigation

can you e-mail me with info on the product your talking about, 
I'm in the Dayton area also


Thanks


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

*lesco melt*

ill tell you guys what i think of lesco melt once it snows. or should i say IF it snows. in previous years we used jiffy melt, but this year we are trying lesco melt instead. bought a whole pallet of it, i believe it was $8.50 a bag would have bought jiffy melt, but none was in stock. they are 50# bags not 40# like the jiffy melt


----------



## greenml (Jan 19, 2001)

is the lesco ice melter the KCL mag? or whatever it is.. and what is that stuff? i bought 10 bags just to try on my own driveway.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

kcl mag is not the same as lesco melt. It is a combination of potassium cloride and magnessuim cloride. Kcl mag is the product that they make when they run out of lesco melt. The last couple of years Lesco has not had a reliable source for rock salt. They make the KCL as 33-0-17, about 4.25 a bag. The lescomelt has one item number and the kcl mag another


----------

